

16 weeks to get my iPhone app approved. Guess I was doing it wrong. Here's my advice. - timburks
http://softwaredev.meetup.com/92/messages/4917448/

======
masonlee
It took us four weeks and four rejections to get Borange approved.

The back and forth via email with the App Store people moved at a snail's
pace. The most helpful thing was for us to call Apple developer relations
people and discuss our issues, despite that developer relations people have no
involvement with the approval process.

I heard recently that there a 10 people at Apple working to approve 700 apps a
day, including new apps and updates.

------
augustus
Does the time depend on the category you are posting to?

I got a productivity webapp approved in one week last July.

I will be posting another finance app to the app store but I don't expect huge
delays because its not in the hugely popular game section.

Am I wrong?

~~~
siong1987
webapp is usually easier than real apple app which may have the potential to
crash the whole iphone OS.

~~~
timburks
I've never heard that web apps require approval. Probably a typo? Also, it
would be nearly impossible to "crash the whole iphone OS." An app runs in a
sandbox, the worst thing it could crash is itself.

~~~
augustus
No typo, timburks.

Before the app store debut around July 2007, web apps was the only way to
develop for the iphone.

With Webapps, Apple simply place your application on their
<http://www.apple.com/webapps> page and gives you a chance to promote
yourself.

Apple does not seem to promote those web apps as much as they should.

------
jfno67
I was wondering if there was a difference for company or individual
developers?

We registered as a company and just getting the legal department to allow us
to submit took 4 weeks. After that the review of the application "Stay
Tonight" took only about 2 weeks, but it did not show in a AppStore search for
2 more weeks. In fact we had to report an incident for it to show up in a
search. Then the date of availability was left to the approval date and not
the discoverability date, so we never showed in the new app section. So it
took about 8 weeks, not too bad.

------
apollo
I was hoping for advice about specific issues. For example, don't have a
picture of an iPhone in your logo (or anything else Apple trademarked). Any
other specific issues people have run into?

------
atog
My (twitter related) app was approved in 5 days. The following update in 2
days. I had expected worse, so I was pleasantly surprised.

